# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  "Palec trzaskający" - kilka pytań

## magnum

Witam. Od dwóch tygodni mam problem, zaczęło się od strzelania nad kostką po wewnętrznej stronie lewej dłoni (pod kciukiem) przy ruszaniu nadgarstkiem, później doszedł do tego ból i strzelanie przy prostowaniu kciuka, dzisiaj czuję blokadę przy próbie wyprostowania kciuka, udaje mi się dopiero po "strzeleniu" gdy dość mocno próbuję wyprostować kciuk, ból jest mniejszy niż wcześniej. Dzisiaj byłem u ortopedy i powiedział mi że jest to "palec strzelający" i że muszę się zgłosić na kilkuminutową operację do szpitala jeszcze pod koniec tygodnia bo rzadko kiedy samo to przechodzi. Nie kazał zakładać żadnej opaski ani szyny. Spytałem też czy mogę ćwiczyć na siłowni do czasu operacji, powiedział że tak, w niczym to nie przeszkadza. Jednak widać było że strasznie się śpieszył, wizyta trwała może 2 minuty. Dlatego wolę dopytać na forum. 
Czy faktycznie operacja jest konieczna? Może na początek wykupić leki przeciwzapalne i poczekać aż się samo wyleczy? Jeśli tak to jaki lek przeciwzapalny możecie Państwo polecić?
Czy faktycznie "korzystać" z kciuka swobodnie i nie zakładać żadnej opaski? Czy można ćwiczyć na siłowni?
Czy operacje tego typu są opłacane z NFZ czy robione są tylko odpłatnie?
Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## toja

odpowiedzialam ci w poprzednim twoim poscie
moze to byc trzaskajacy palec lub tez mowi sie o tym
tygrysi palec 
lepiej powstrzymaj sie od silowni i udaj sie do lekarza
prawdopodobnie na poczatek zrobi zastrzyk w miejsce 
dolegliwosci tzw infiltracje z leku kortyzolu lub koryzonu (nie pamietam poprawnej nazwy)
czy refunduje NFZ nie wiem
jestem za granica 
sama mialam (mam nadal) problem z tym juz od grudnia 2011roku
jestem juz po trzech operacjach poniekad z mojej winy (zignorowalam poczatki
dolegliwosci ) czego efekt jest taki,ze palec jest po artrodezie (usuniety staw,kosci
polaczone sa drutami wewnatrz palca,teraz wlasnie czekam na jego amputacje.
niestety drobna dolegliwosc moze doprowadzic do tragedii,
biegnij do chirurga,dobrze ci radze.
mam nadzieje,ze cie nie wystraszylam,a wzbudzilam dzialanie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## magnum

Powiem szczerze że troszeczkę się przestraszyłem tym co napisałaś.
U lekarza (ortopedy) dzisiaj byłem i nic o zastrzykach mi nie mówił, polecił mi jedynie operację. Dolegliwość jednak dokucza mi stosunkowo krótko bo 2 tygodnie (od 3 dni nie czuję bólu tylko blokadę), więc może lepiej odczekać jeszcze chwilę i zobaczyć co się będzie działo. A czy te zastrzyki wykonuje się w szpitalu? Czy są one płatne? Może warto spróbować.

----------


## magnum

Rozmawiałem z fizjoterapeutą (jeden z lepszych u mnie w mieście) i kazał mi przyjść za 10 dni. Powiedział że operacja to ostateczność w zaawansowanym stopniu rozwoju choroby, ja mam to dopiero od dwóch tygodni. Mówił że powinien coś na to zaradzić. A do tego czasu mam zażywać polopiryne. Radził wstrzymać się z ćwiczeniem na siłowni. Jest na urlopie więc też nie chciałem go zamęczać pytaniami.
Jak myślicie? Czy faktycznie odpuścić sobie tą operację (miałem ją mieć w sobote)? Czy delikatne treningi z obciążeniem własnego ciała można wykonywać?

----------


## toja

witam cie ponownie
fizjoterapeuta dobrze radzi
przy tak dosc krotkim okresie dolegliwosci byc moze uda sie wam znalezc lagodniejsze rozwiazanie
operacja to fakt ostatecznosc.
co do treningow polecam wstrzymaj sie chwilowo 
zawsze jest to dodatkowe narazanie palca na wieksze urazy czego efektem jest pogorszenie
juz i tak fatalnego stanu palca 
powodzenia i pozdrawiam

----------


## Maryla 1374

Ja mam ten problem od trzech miesięcy.Bralam przez 20 dni leki przeciwzapalne/Xefo rapid/ i smarowałam Voltarenem gel.Nie pomogło.Poszlam prywatnie do ortopedy/170 zł/ ,zapisał mi Fastum żel i jest jeszcze gorzej.Boli coraz bardziej.Nie wiem co robić?Myślę,żeby prześwietlic całą dłoń ,bo zaczynają mnie boleć inne palce. pozdrawiam

----------


## soniaza

Jestem po zabiegucieśni. Zabieg trwał troche dłużej, niż zazwyczaj w takim przyadku, poniewaz za długo zwlekałam z operacja. Bło tak ciasno, że zamiast endoskopowo, miałam zobione cięcie skalpelem i 3 szwy. Dzisiaj 3-eci dzien i ból powoli maleje. Warto szybko reagować i nie czekac az samo przejdzie. Za pół roku ide z druga ręka - kciuk strzelajacy\\.Nie bawie sie w żadne fizykoterapie, bo wydałam pieniądze na zabiegi a i takposzłam na zabieg operacyjny.

----------


## Inga1234

pewnie, że warto szybko reagować. Zresztą takich rzeczy nie wolno bagatelizować

----------

